# Boston Butt. (Pulled Pork @ 275° Smoker Temp) 8-8-20



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2020)

*Boston Butt. (Pulled Pork @ 275° Smoker Temp) *8-8-2020​


There are many ways to Smoke Pulled Pork, But I don’t like to do overnight Smokes, so since this Butt was 8.11 pounds, I figured I’d try to get it done for Supper (about 4 or 5 PM).
Knowing I could easily “hold” it if it finishes too early I started my MES 40 at 6:45 AM. 
I set it at a Temp that would give me a True 275° with my Accurate Maverick ET-732.
I also filled my AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and as always, lit one end.

*Meanwhile, while that stuff heats up, I’ll tell you about what happened before Smoking Day:*
Back on 10-17-2018, I saw the lowest price I’ve seen in my entire 9 year Smoking History, as "Weis" Market had Pork Butts for 97¢ a pound.
Butts are always at least $2 per pound around here, and usually $3 or even more!!
Since Mrs Bear was going there anyway, I told her to get me 3 Butts at about 8 lbs each. She brought me 3 butts at about 8, 9, and 10 lbs. (Good Girl)
I decided to Bag & freeze the smaller one for another time, Split the biggest one for Buckboard Bacon, and make some Pulled Pork from the 9.2 pounder.
I did those things with the other 2, and this is that smallest one, at 8.11 pounds, so here we go:  

*Prepping the 8.1 pound Butt:*
Rinse, pat dry, coat with Yellow Mustard, Apply Rub, put on Wire Cooling Rack in a Foil Pan.
Put in Fridge for overnight rest.

*Smoking Day: *
6:45 AM——Preheat MES at 260°, Fill AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and Light one end.
7:20 AM——Put Meat Pan on Rack #2 of my 6 rack MES, and AMNPS on right end of my bottom rack (pull dumper out 3” & rotate 180°).
7:45 AM——Bump to 275°.
10:00 AM—-Sterilize my clean Maverick probe with alcohol wipe, and insert probe into center of Roast. IT is 117°.
10:30 AM—-IT is 126°.
11:00 AM—-IT is 138°.
NOON——-IT is 156°.
1:00 PM——IT is 167°.
2:00 PM——IT is 176°.
2:30 PM——IT is 181°.
3:00 PM——IT is 185°.
3:30 PM——IT is 189°.  1" of pellets left in last row.
4:00 PM——IT is 192°.
4:30 PM——IT is 197°
5:00 PM——IT is 200°——Remove from Smoker to Kitchen.

Pull a small hunk off to pull just enough for our 3 Sammies for Supper.

Ate Supper——Then Pulled the rest of the Butt for Fridge container & freezing some.

Since I didn’t cover with Foil at 165°, like I usually do, I didn’t get very much Liquid Gold Juices for Au Jus.
I'll be going back to covering @ 165°, as I saw no advantage in not covering at all.
However I had enough for the Sammies we had before Freezing two packs.


Thanks for Dropping by!

Bear


One 8.11 lb Pork Butt purchased on 10-17-2018:







Lowest price I've ever seen, @ 97cents per pound:






Coated with Yellow Mustard, to help Rub Stick:






All Rubbed & ready for overnight in Fridge:






Butt done & ready to move to Kitchen.  AMNPS is burned out just in time:






Resting a Bit:






Pulled just enough for One Supper. One with Jeff's BBQ Sauce, and one with Mrs Bear's Sauce. Bear's first 2 Sammies:






Pulling first half of Butt:






The Whole Butt all pulled---Shoulder Bone on top:






Juices from bottom of Pan, with Fat on top:






Fat separated & removed. Didn't get much Liquid Gold, due to not foiling @ 165°:






Heating up for a Big Open Face Pulled Pork Sammy:






Bear's second night's Supper: (Jeff's BBQ Sauce & Frank's Red Hot)






Heating up for Third Night:






Jeff's BBQ Sauce:






Open Face Sammy for Bear's Third Night's Supper:






Heating up for 4th Night.  Note the Teaspoon of Au Jus Jelly on top of Meat in bowl (Heat melts Jelly into liquid):






Bear's 4th Night's Supper: (Mrs Bear's Sauce)






Heating one more bowl for 5th Night's Supper, with a lump of Au Jus Jelly on top:






Bear's 5th Night's Supper: (Mrs Bear's Sauce)






Two packs Vac-Packed for Freezer, with one Supper in each Pack:


----------



## ozzz (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks good.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 13, 2020)

Man , that looks great . Nice bark,  love the color . Its hard to beat pulled pork any way you have it . Nice work John .


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 13, 2020)

Very nice, John. I give you credit for eating the same thing 5 nights straight.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 13, 2020)

Excellent looking PP Bear, I agree with Chop great bark. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2020)

It’s good to see you getting that smoker fired up again Bud!
The PP looks delicious!!
Al


----------



## seenred (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks terrific Bear!  Who doesn't love a good pulled pork sammie!  You certainly ate good all week!

Like!
Red


----------



## normanaj (Sep 13, 2020)

Would love to see that price around here!


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 13, 2020)

A fine looking piece of work there Bear, Like! I'd say you got some great mileage out of that sale. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 13, 2020)

Great looking pulled pork Bear! And even better price. As always some nice looking sammies!

Ryan


----------



## mike243 (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks great, I sometimes do Butts for family members when I slip and let word get out, I bought a 5 finger shredder that goes into a drill, it sure has made life easier pulling a lot of meat,  less than $20 I think lol


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 13, 2020)

I think I saw Franks's Hot Sauce in one of the pics. We put that $hit on everything!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2020)

ozzz said:


> Looks good.



Thank You Ozzz!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




chopsaw said:


> Man , that looks great . Nice bark,  love the color . Its hard to beat pulled pork any way you have it . Nice work John .



Thank You Rich!!
I wish I could do these more often!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Very nice, John. I give you credit for eating the same thing 5 nights straight.



Thank You Cowboy!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




gmc2003 said:


> Excellent looking PP Bear, I agree with Chop great bark.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 13, 2020)

Alright, some good'ol Pulled Pork, yum!
And yeah, that bark looks excellent, I love lots of bark on PP sammies.
Nice cook John.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> It’s good to see you getting that smoker fired up again Bud!
> The PP looks delicious!!
> Al




Thank You Al !!
Yeah, Not too often, but I manage to crank it up a few times.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 14, 2020)

Those are some nice Samis Bear!  The best part is you get to have them several times with the left overs!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2020)

seenred said:


> Looks terrific Bear!  Who doesn't love a good pulled pork sammie!  You certainly ate good all week!
> 
> Like!
> Red



Thank You Red!!!
Yup---It was easy---Cycle each day---2 for me, one for her, 2 for me, one for her, etc, etc
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




normanaj said:


> Would love to see that price around here!



Thank You Norm!!
Yup---First time in 9 years it's been that low here.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> A fine looking piece of work there Bear, Like! I'd say you got some great mileage out of that sale. RAY



Thank You Ray!!
LOL---I always get good mileage.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Great looking pulled pork Bear! And even better price. As always some nice looking sammies!
> 
> Ryan




Thank You Ryan!!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Looks great, I sometimes do Butts for family members when I slip and let word get out, I bought a 5 finger shredder that goes into a drill, it sure has made life easier pulling a lot of meat,  less than $20 I think lol



Thank You Mike!!
I don't do to many of these, because they're almost always way to expensive in my area.

Bear




Hawging It said:


> I think I saw Franks's Hot Sauce in one of the pics. We put that $hit on everything!!



Thank You!!
Yes you saw it---I find Tabasco to be Bitter, and Frank's is Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Alright, some good'ol Pulled Pork, yum!
> And yeah, that bark looks excellent, I love lots of bark on PP sammies.
> Nice cook John.




Thank You John!!

Bear



 kruizer
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Sep 15, 2020)

Dang, my friend looks Fantabulous  Just can't go wrong with Pulled Pork. I hope you bought several at that price.  Nice !!

Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 15, 2020)

looks excellent bear, got to get me some of those bear claws!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Those are some nice Samis Bear!  The best part is you get to have them several times with the left overs!




Thank You Civil!!
LOL---I still have a pack in the freezer, with enough for 2 Sammies for Me & 1 for Her.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2020)

gary s said:


> Dang, my friend looks Fantabulous  Just can't go wrong with Pulled Pork. I hope you bought several at that price.  Nice !!
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Yup--I bought 3, but that was the last one.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks excellent bear, got to get me some of those bear claws!




Thank You Jim!!
Yup---Those claws work pretty Good!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2020)

maplenut
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2020)

kruizer
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2020)

jaxgatorz
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

